# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD AMS - Opel CD 400 in support

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS - Opel CD 400 in support*  *Latest Update:* *
- Dacia, BP8052, 7 648 052 592, 28111223R by VDO
- Opel, CD 400, 24c128 by Panasonic
- Nissan, PN-1629, CT078, 93lc46 by Clarion
- Skoda, Radio Navigation System, 7 612 001 010, 1U0 035 191A, 24c64 by
Blaupunkt  - FIS
- VW, Radio Navigation System, 7 612 001 297, 1J0 035 191, 24c64 by
Blaupunkt  - FIS
- Suzuki, SUKNR 301-09, 24c32 by VDO
- Audi, Symphony II, CQ-LA1923, 8L0 035 195, s220->93c56 by Panasonic*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version viewtopic.php?f=81&t=7374 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

